# Cold engine starts fast then quits/can't restart



## kingofthehill (Apr 27, 2005)

Please help! I can get my 2-cycle sears craftsman weed wacker to start on the first or second pull but then it promptly quits after running super fast for about 3-4 seconds. After this I cannot get it to even turn-over. Possible the engine has flooded? If I wait a few hours and try again the same thing happen
I have replaced the gas and checked the fuel lines as well as changed the spark plug. I have removed the air filter and tried to start it without. This thing is only a year old. I ran it last week and it worked ok for about 30 minutes and then quit. An interesting thing is that at one point when it was running ok last week, it was revving too fast and when I tried to kill the engine by hitting the off switch it kept running. At that point I could not get it to start again. Whaaaat the .....


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

Is this the 25cc model? If it is look for the following:

Two things to look for first. First is grab the carb and see if wiggles... could either be just the carb wiggling or the complete cylinder. Either of those will cause an air leak and make the engine run fast.

On locking up (and the no shut off) it could be one of the ign. module's bolts have broken. This will cause the ign. wire to come loose and be a cuase for it not to shut off. This can also cause the ign. module to move and jam against the flywheel causing what seems like a lockup.

If it within warranty (or within 30 days) take it into Sears and have it fixed. Any of the above problems will be fixed under warranty.


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 27, 2005)

Hank-
The whole assemly seems to be wiggling
Where are the screws located to tighten?
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

What model is it? There are different ways to get at them depending on the model.


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 27, 2005)

Hank- it's a 25cc model
I figured out where the screw was and tightened it, so the entire assembly no longer wiggles. also took off the intake and cleaned the screen and assembly with gum-out. Damn thing still will not start after about 20 pulls. Could it be flooded?
Seems to be getting plenty of gas. Will wait until am and try again
Many thanks for your responses


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

most likely its scored up on the bore, did you check that?


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There are two screws that hold the cylinder on to the crankcase. You have to tighten both of them. You should also closely inspect to make sure the gasket has not blown out. To get to the other bolt you have to remove the engine from the front cover.

When you pull off the front cover you should look at the ign. module to make sure one of the bolts didn't break (causing the ign module to shift against the flywheel). Running it with a broken bolt will shortly destroy the engine. But if a bolt is broken there is a very slight chance enough of it is sticking out of the crankcase that you can grab ahold of it with visegrips and work it out. If it is broken off flush with the crankcase, the crankcase has to be replaced... the bolts are hardened so you can't drill them out.

While the engine is out of the cover, look at the muffler to see if it borked up where it leans against the cylinder. If it is messed up you will need to replace the muffler. While we don't know for sure we think that the first thing that happens is the muffler comes loose. The viberation from the muffler will break the ign. module bolts and cause the cylinder to come loose. People keep running them and the ign. module beats against the flywheel and breaks the crankcase.


----------



## kingofthehill (Apr 27, 2005)

Well guys, I'm throwin in the towel and am on my way to Sears
Thanks for your advice but I guess the problem's beyond my limited 
knowledge and expertise


----------

